# Free Gmail (Google) account anyone?



## josh (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have a bunch of these accounts to give away, my storage size is 2202mb and I am only using 4mb of it.

Email me at [email protected] and I will send you an invite.

Josh


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

If you run out I have yet another 50 to dole out.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

gnatster said:


> If you run out I have yet another 50 to dole out.


Yeah I have 49 left...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Would anyone have the time to explain the benefits of G-mail and how it works, or should I check with Google to get specifics?

I've been half-heartedly looking at it, but I don't know enough about it to put much effort into it.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

The main advantages are that it's free and that you get a full gigabyte maybe two (I think they're trying to outdo Hotmail :razz: ) of email storage space. That takes a looooong time to fill up. The interface is great and very intuitive too and they have a top-notch spam filter that has caught nearly 100% of the spam that's been sent to me. I use it for almost all of my forum email notifications and it is excellent. I highly recommend checking it out


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Travis, I might just do that.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

travis said:


> The main advantages are that it's free and that you get a full gigabyte maybe two (I think they're trying to outdo Hotmail :razz: ) of email storage space. That takes a looooong time to fill up. The interface is great and very intuitive too and they have a top-notch spam filter that has caught nearly 100% of the spam that's been sent to me. I use it for almost all of my forum email notifications and it is excellent. I highly recommend checking it out


Thank You for the explanation. I am bad at expaining things other than fish/plants...This is a great email client, I try to have most of my going to it instead of the other accounts that everyone typicaly has...  But yeah just email me or pm me your email address and you to can have one... [email protected]


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah I think I have some left to offer as well....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone still have any available? I know it's been a long time, but now I could use it for work because of the lame/new provider they have.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

email me at [email protected]


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, thanks everyone.  I did get a couple of offers already, so I guess I'm good to go.  

I guess at this board, ask and you shall receive.... I found both g-mail and Endler's in the same day.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I still have all my invites left as well. [email protected] if you need any.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

WOO! I still got a full 100 if any a youse guys want some (plural). Please, take them... they're starting to talk to me... :axe:

[email protected]


----------

